# Rebecca Lobo retires



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

Never quite the player everyone wanted her to be, but still, she will be missed.

Stuart

http://sports.yahoo.com/wnba/news?slug=ap-loboretires&prov=ap&type=lgns



> Rebecca Lobo retires from basketball
> UNCASVILLE, Conn. (AP) -- Rebecca Lobo retired Tuesday after a career in which she led Connecticut to its first NCAA basketball championship and helped launch the WNBA.
> 
> The 30-year-old Lobo, who spent last season with the Connecticut Sun, was plagued by knee injuries during her seven years in the WNBA.
> ...


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

You are right... injuries kept her from being the player we all thought she could be... but heck.... she has been great for the W and now, I hope she settles into the life she wants with her husband and maybe start a family they have talked about starting. 

She started the last game of her career, and had one of her best games of the season. Not a bad way to end it.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Its sad to see her go. I loved when she was here in Houston.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> You are right... injuries kept her from being the player we all thought she could be... but heck.... she has been great for the W and now, I hope she settles into the life she wants with her husband and maybe start a family they have talked about starting.
> 
> She started the last game of her career, and had one of her best games of the season. Not a bad way to end it.


Yeah and it kinda came full circle... her fame started in Conn and her career came all around the track back to Conneticut

Stuart


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

she will always be one of my favorite players!

luv ya becca!


----------

